# How do you preserve a turtle shell



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

I just started bowfishing and got a 30 lb snapping turtle. I was wondering if anyone knew how to preserve the shell. Thanks


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i suppose you would do the same thing as a european deer mount, boil it, skip the bleaching process  then use a clear coat stain


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

Alright i might just try that i have maggots going to work on it now thanks


----------

